# Searching for blades for a unique Marples bow saw



## TheMadCarpenter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,

I bought a nice bow saw from Ed's tool store when I was in a class at The Woodwrights school in November. It is marked only with the following (in the middle of the uprights):

Marples
Sheffield
England

The saw is 11" across and 10" tall. The blade is 8" long, 1/8" tall, and has 5 1/2" of teeth. The saw has 2 pins holding the blade in place that are 1/16" each

Does anybody know of a source for the blades and replacement pins? Any idea of the aproximate age?

Thanks in advance

DS


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds similar to an 8" coping saw blade sold by Menards and others, you could check that out.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-CPEG.XX/Pegas_Coping_Saw_Blades?searchterm=cop

Maybe send them an email and hopefully you'll get what you need. Good luck now


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

It seems to me that you should be able to make blades from band saw blade stock. I'm not sure how you would insert and fasten the pins at either end, but I think I read something about that a long time ago. An internet search might turn something up, if you are so inclined.


----------



## TheMadCarpenter (Dec 4, 2015)

I tried the search for 8" blades at menards and if you zoom in on the pic, it shows 6" blades. Searcing the sku number also shows 6" blades. I've talked to the staff at tools for working wood, they couldn't help.

I will be cutting some 1/8" bandsaw blades, as I think that will be my best bet. I just need to figure out the best way to drill a 1/16" hole in the ends so I can insert pins for holding

Excellent information from all

Thank you
DS


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd imagine the advice to use bandsaw blade stock is good. Drill holes sized for a couple tiny spring pins (aka roll pins) and you should be in business. Have fun!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Chicago-Latrobe-Carbide-Uncoated-Conventional/dp/B00462RR8Q?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-d-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00462RR8Q

On a drill press, easy peasy. I bought one, different size, to drill saw plates and it worked well.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've tried band saw blade stock in a bow saw
and found the tooth hook too aggressive for
sawing by hand.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Have you tried buying a longer blade, cutting it to proper length. Then heat just the ends with a torch to remove the temper so you can drill the holes and if you think it if necessary re-temper them.

Also my local saw sharpening shop makes up bandsaw blades to any length (my band saw takes a unique size) and they have rolls of blade material. They might even be able to punch the holes for you.
I have preformed a similar de-tempering procedure with worn out reciprocating saw blades to bend them to make right angled cutting blades (for removing window panes) and other purposes.


----------

